
International Obfuscated C Code Contest Winners - lelf
http://www.ioccc.org/years.html#2012
======
biot
Tromp's entry is amazing.

Source: <http://www.ioccc.org/2012/tromp/tromp.c>

Spoiler: <http://www.ioccc.org/2012/tromp/hint.html>

It's based on a minimal implementation of Binary Lambda Calculus:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_lambda_calculus>

~~~
batgaijin
Did he _invent_ Binary Lambda Calculus as well?!?

~~~
jlgreco
"Binary lambda calculus is a new idea introduced by John Tromp in 2008"

Apparently so. Wow.

------
ioccc
We hope you enjoy the 21st IOCCC results - we enjoyed judging the entries.

If you have any feedback on the competition for the Judges, please contact us
using the details at <http://www.ioccc.org/contact.html>

Thanks. SimonC.

~~~
wtracy
Just curious, since you're handy to ask: How do the judges view code that
depends on external (but cross-platform and FOSS) libraries? Only Xlib is
specifically mentioned in the rules.

I'm specifically thinking of libpng, but I'm sure one could think of other
meaningful examples.

~~~
dlowe
I don't know the official policy, but anecdotally, I won with an entry that
used libperl back in 2000: <http://www.ioccc.org/years.html#2000_dlowe>

~~~
Natsu
I love this bit of history from the hint :)

Aside: history... Larry Wall wrote the original Perl in 1986-87, the same two
successive years he won the IOCCC. I hope this program helps you to realize
that this was no fluke - that Perl and Obfuscation are as inseparable as, say,
camels and humps.

------
dlowe
FWIW, if anyone is curious to see the process of building my entry ("Conway's
game of death") I just made the repo public: <https://github.com/dlowe/death>

This contest is great. I'm so glad it's happening regularly again :)

~~~
omoikane
Process of building my entry is mostly in spoiler.html.gz. For your viewing
convenience, it's also here: <http://uguu-
archive.appspot.com/nyaruko/edit.html>

~~~
dlowe
How did you record that?

~~~
omoikane
A VIM script snapshots the file every so often, and another program turns the
recording into HTML. Package for both is here:
<http://uguu.org/arc_homura.html>

Manual: <http://uguu-archive.appspot.com/homura/manual.html>

~~~
dlowe
Fantastic. Thanks :)

------
kqr2
There's actually a book that covers some of the old contest winners:

 _Obfuscated C And Other Mysteries_ by Don Libes

[http://www.amazon.com/Obfuscated-Other-Mysteries-Don-
Libes/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Obfuscated-Other-Mysteries-Don-
Libes/dp/0471578053/)

~~~
johnx123-up
My all time favorite is Wesley's code in 1992 that prints world map (found
through _A to Z of C_ ):

    
    
                 main(l
            ,a,n,d)char**a;{
        for(d=atoi(a[1])/10*80-
       atoi(a[2])/5-596;n="@NKA\
      CLCCGZAAQBEAADAFaISADJABBA^\
      SNLGAQABDAXIMBAACTBATAHDBAN\
      ZcEMMCCCCAAhEIJFAEAAABAfHJE\
      TBdFLDAANEfDNBPHdBcBBBEA_AL\
       H E L L O,    W O R L D! "
         [l++-3];)for(;n-->64;)
            putchar(!d+++33^
                 l&1);}

~~~
pooriaazimi
Care to share the output also (for those who don't have a C compiler handy)?
Thanks!

~~~
zer
<https://gist.github.com/3910435>

------
saint-loup
Fun fact: David Madore, co-author of the conspiratorial contest, actually
didn't mean to obfuscate his code.

The winner page: <http://www.ioccc.org/2012/grothe/hint.html>

The source in french:
[http://www.madore.org/~david/weblog/2012-10.html#d.2012-10-1...](http://www.madore.org/~david/weblog/2012-10.html#d.2012-10-14.2083)

------
16s
deckmyn.c is my favorite. That's beautiful source code.

Edit: This one is fun to look at too:
<http://www.ioccc.org/2012/hamano/hamano.c>

~~~
makomk
hou.c is kind of neat too. Looks like a big blob, but actually forms an image
via cunning use of syntax highlighting.

~~~
rlt3
Is it supposed to be Kyubey? I pulled it up in vim, but the syntax
highlighting didn't expose anything for me.

~~~
Tobu
It is. Though it only works well if you use it like this: ./hou ansi.txt hou.c

------
ewanmcteagle
Seems to be the same John Tromp of the Computer Go bet.
<http://dcook.org/gobet/>

~~~
Evbn
Wow, John accurately predicted the year computer Go would beat him, 15 years
in advance, and made a $1000 by being slightly conservative. Nice long bet!

------
venomsnake
Amazing entries.

These are also the winners for "language you currently hate" clear code
contest.

------
customary
I must admit I was disappointed in last year's contest winners, namely their
general focus. I thought maybe something had been lost in the years the
contest was not running. But these entries are great! Binary lambda calculus?
Top notch.

IOCCC is back!

Check this out

    
    
      { echo one;echo two;echo tres;}|./kang
       result: the sum in hex

